# problème scanner sur imprimante combiné pixma MP220



## tifenn (22 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour
j'ai acquis récemment un mac d'occasion. Je suis une nouvelle convertie.
 Il s'agit d'un iBook G4, 4 ans d'âge, sous Mac OS X 10.3.9.
J'ai acheté une imprimante canon MP 220. elle marche très bien quand il s'agit d'imprimer du texte ou de "photocopier" directement à partir du scanner . 
Par contre, lorsque je veux entrer sur le logiciel MP navigator EX 1.0, il bogue, un message annonce "que le logiciel s'est interrompu de manière inopiné" et refuse de s'ouvrir; j'ai déjà désinstallé et remis. Mon photoshop CS montre les mêmes soucis, je le lance puis bloquage.
Autre problème, lorsque je veux scanner, l'imprimante fait un refus d'obstacle, elle reste muette, le logiciel MP navigator bloque.

et en bonus...je voudrais enregistrer mon nouveau  bébé sous mon propre nom (et nom sous le nom de l'ancien propriétaire) mais ça bogue à chaque fois....il y aurait il une astuce ou un autre chemin?

je suis une nouvelle adepte,  nulle en informatique, très enthousiasmée par mes premiers contacts avec mac, mais un peu refroidie par les petits soucis que je viens de rencontrer.

merci !!!!!!:love:


----------



## Damino (13 Janvier 2009)

Alors ?

As tu lu ce sujet concernant Photoshop ?

Sinon j'ai une imprimante MP620 qui fonctionne parfaitement pour imprimer, copier, en wifi mais idem l'ouverture de MP navigator plante en essayant de réinstaller la fenêtre TWAIN permettant de choisir le scanner plante.

Par contre je peux tout de même scanner en passant par l'application native mac OSX "Transfert d'image". C'est toujours ça.


----------



## Damino (14 Janvier 2009)

Voir ce sujet.


----------

